# Teen Self-Learning Girl From Arkansas



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I know I've learned SO much from being on the forum, you probably will too! Just remember: if people ever seem "harsh," it's because they love horses just like you do and they're telling you the straight, honest truth. You sound like you want to learn and that's really really great.
I'm sure you're gonna love it here. 

And there's a "Teen Talk" section if you ever want to talk about teenage "stuff," if you're interested in that. 

Do you have any pictures of your horses? We love pictures here!!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I admire you working so hard, trying to learn! Since your mother was wise enough to hire trainers for the horses, I would imagine she would hire a trainer for you to learn from? Have you asked?
I think you will go far!


----------



## bridgettedawn (Mar 24, 2015)

I am 25 in Central AR, I too am kind of self learning so it is something I understand. Mostly what I see here are people who just instruct you to find a trainer. Which isn't always possible for everyone.


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im a teen (14-17) in northwest Arkansas! I've trained horses for three years,and I am also homeschooled! If you ever want to chat feel free to PM me


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Welcome to horseforum, I wanted to start off by saying how refreshing it was to see a well written post from a young member – on many forums, here aside, a lot of the younger crowd struggle to put together well structured posts. :wink:

I will echo an earlier suggestion to speak to your parents with regards to hiring a coach for some formal training. You seem very positive and excited to learn as well as having supportive parents which is great, but there is no replacement for learning from somebody more experienced than you..and that's essential for success in most show circuits.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I am a teen too, self learning, homeschooled...feel free to PM me also!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! This place can be a great tool for you in your horse fun. You are also going to make some great friends I bet!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

This thread is close to a year old, and the OP hasn't been on since August...


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Roman said:


> This thread is close to a year old, and the OP hasn't been on since August...












I Didn't even look at the thread timeline when I responded. :wink:


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness.. Haha


----------

